# New Watch



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)

just bought a new ladies pocket watch for my collection,i can find no makers marks just 'depose rv' on the movement.can anybody tell me what this means?.can't post a pic as i don't understand picture hosting sites!


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

With out photo's we can't tell you any thing.What you do take photo of watch down load it to your computer,you go to a site like photobucket transfer your photo to photobucket then from there you can post the photo to any forum.This forum should have how to do it some were most have it.Photobucket is free it don't cost any thing.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Depose just means, that a part of the movement is protected by a swiss patent. If you have a number with this "Depose", you can look up that patent.

"RA" (not rv) means "retard / avance" or just "slower/faster".

Andreas


----------



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)

it has 'depose' with 'rv' stamped underneath,i know r a and s f are for slow or fast.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

In this case a picture would be very helpful!

Andreas


----------



## Moore73 (Mar 18, 2009)

pics are a must


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm afraid I must agree with the others. It's impossible to say what something means or is or signifies, without actually LOOKING at it. We need photos.


----------



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)

http://img2.pict.com/4b/ac/16/fb3d5f6e3a2c...20/watch001.jpg


----------



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)

http://img2.pict.com/b1/a0/20/f1fcf973625d...83dd9ff/oZeUv/8

ooops!


----------



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)

figured out how to post pics!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice work, BigChap.

If you can get closer photographs of the movement, the experts here will be able to tell you more about it. All I can say is that it's key-wind, (right arbor), key-set (central arbor), possibly a late 19th century woman's pocket watch. Its cosmetic condition looks almost pristine.


----------



## Mollie (May 22, 2009)

bigchap said:


> just bought a new ladies pocket watch for my collection,i can find no makers marks just 'depose rv' on the movement.can anybody tell me what this means?.can't post a pic as i don't understand picture hosting sites!


I too have a ladies pocket watch with Depose RV on it, have you managed to find out what the RV means? I cannot find out any information about the RV, anyone help?


----------

